# Should i buy this GSD? [Pictures included]



## DArkSm4sh (Jul 6, 2013)

So i decided to buy a GSD puppy, this is the first pet and the first dog i ever had in my entire life so i have no experience at all in what i should look for.

I just came across a listing on a popular Egyptian classified ads website and i am thinking of buying their puppy.

The puppy is 2 months old GSD and the owners have the two parents at their place.

The listing focused only on that they are looking for a good family to take care of it.

The price is less than 100$ [The Egyptian market may vary from the US one].

I am planning on taking it to a vet once i buy it but i just want some opinions on the general look of the puppy.

Pictures are below:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I can only say it's very cute, other than that, there is no way to know what's inside/behind the puppy..how it will turn out, etc..


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Very cute. Have you checked the breeder's reputation?


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

You get what you pay for, usually. Is that $100 Egyptian pounds? Because that's about $14USD, if I'm doing the conversion correctly.

Talk to the 'breeders' and learn about their dogs. Even if you never plan on doing anything with your dog other than having her join you on your evening jog, her health is key. Are mom and dad in good condition? Do you see any fleas on any of the animals? Why did they breed their dogs? Is this a male or a female puppy (I guessed based on the picture)? Is this their first litter? How did they raise the pup? Is it a singleton puppy? What vetting has she had so far? Has she been dewormed?

If you're satisfied with the answers you get from the family, meet the pup in person. Don't accept their stories if the pup is fearful, nervous, or reactive. And enjoy puppy breath!


----------



## DArkSm4sh (Jul 6, 2013)

marbury said:


> You get what you pay for, usually. Is that $100 Egyptian pounds? Because that's about $14USD, if I'm doing the conversion correctly.
> 
> Talk to the 'breeders' and learn about their dogs. Even if you never plan on doing anything with your dog other than having her join you on your evening jog, her health is key. Are mom and dad in good condition? Do you see any fleas on any of the animals? Why did they breed their dogs? Is this a male or a female puppy (I guessed based on the picture)? Is this their first litter? How did they raise the pup? Is it a singleton puppy? What vetting has she had so far? Has she been dewormed?
> 
> If you're satisfied with the answers you get from the family, meet the pup in person. Don't accept their stories if the pup is fearful, nervous, or reactive. And enjoy puppy breath!


No, it's around 600 Egyptian pounds which is around 100 USD. 

The owners have both parents and they are in a perfect condition (however i will ask every question you posted) also they are not caring anyway for the price, they are just looking for a family to take good care of the dog.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Puppy is cute, looks younger than 8 weeks though.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Looks like a cute gsd puppy. Make sure you visit and see both parent dogs. And if they have bred before it help to talk to those puppy owners and ask about their dogs health/temperaments.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

all puppies are cute. follow the advice above.


----------



## kdel (Aug 18, 2012)

*Hmmmmm.....*

Look at the second pic, see what appears to be a golden in the background? Now look at the ears on the pup in the first pic. Is it possible this is a German Shepherd/Golden Retriever mix? 

Very cute either way but I would want to know.
How much is that in USD?


----------

